# Weightless Shampoo and Conditioner



## CandRach2 (Sep 1, 2006)

Any of you know of good shampoos and conditioners that are weightless and no build-up, and make your hair feel clean? Yesterday I was searching, and I saw Dove. Anyone use Dove's Beautiful Clean shampoo? Or any other suggestions? Cuz what I'm using now, L'Oreal's Clean Shampoo(which they don't have in stores anymore, since they have those new products. Which I've tried. I didn't like them.), so I need some new ones! Any help would be great. Thanks!

-Rachael

I love the new look of the forums by the way


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CandRach2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Any of you know of good shampoos and conditioners that are weightless and no build-up, and make your hair feel clean? Yesterday I was searching, and I saw Dove. Anyone use Dove's Beautiful Clean shampoo? Or any other suggestions? Cuz what I'm using now, L'Oreal's Clean Shampoo(which they don't have in stores anymore, since they have those new products. Which I've tried. I didn't like them.), so I need some new ones! Any help would be great. Thanks! -Rachael

I love the new look of the forums by the way





Have you tried Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo. It's gentle enough to be used daily, cost around $1.29 and coupons are always circulating for .50 off. You can purchase it at drugstores.


----------



## han (Sep 1, 2006)

for drug store brands try aussie i love there 3 minute miracle deep(not the reg 3 minute miracle) its not heavy and it makes hair sooo soft smells good too i also like there reg shampoo and conditioners too oh i cant ever find the 3 minute miracle deep any where but wal-mart or grocery stores its like $2:99 drug stores never has it


----------



## Saja (Sep 1, 2006)

I love dove. They have really really helped my ubbbbber damaged hair.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

I use their advanced care shampoo, and I love the smell!! My hair is always soft and shiny!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 3, 2006)

^ Where do u get that from? You seem to have pretty hair =)

Humm I say Mane and Tail Shampoo and COndtioner original fourmula never wear the hair down

Umm also infusium Hydrating COndtiong Balm gives volume and conditoning but does not weigh the hair down

I have yet to find a good shampoo that hydrates the hair well without weighing it down or taking the volume down


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CuTeLiCiOuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ^ Where do u get that from? You seem to have pretty hair =)
Humm I say Mane and Tail Shampoo and COndtioner original fourmula never wear the hair down

Umm also infusium Hydrating COndtiong Balm gives volume and conditoning but does not weigh the hair down

I have yet to find a good shampoo that hydrates the hair well without weighing it down or taking the volume down


I use DOVE, sorry I didn't leave the name of the shampoo to my previous post. I get it from any retail store/ supermarket. Do you condition your roots??? That makes hair limp!!! I never condition roots, just midway down my hair and tips!


----------

